
Zaarly closes $1 million seed round, Bo Fishback going full-time - pitdesi
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2011/03/zaarly-closes-1-million-seed-round-bo-fishback-going-full-time?awesm=spne.ws_9Tj&utm_content=api&utm_medium=spne.ws-other&utm_source=direct-spne.ws
======
pitdesi
Seems like building out both ends of this market will be really tough... any
ideas what the investors saw?

